# IS CALARTS FILM/VIDEO WORTH IT? WHAT DO THEY TEACH?



## Priyankar Patra (Feb 12, 2015)

Before I apply for the MFA Film/Video this year I would like to the course content of the program. Is the program worth it and will it be helpful to make industry contacts?


----------

